# Bavinck Philosophy of Revelation



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 5, 2014)

Has anyone on the board read Bavinck's Philosophy of Revelation. i would assume it would be great for presuppositional apologetics?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 5, 2014)

I have and read the work, and feel it would be useful, but not what I would call a _tour de force_.

For example, see:

https://bavinckinstitute.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/TBR4_02_vanDenBelt.pdf

https://bavinckinstitute.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Article-1-Bratt.pdf

Van Til, in opposition to Amsterdam's (Kuyper, Bavinck) inconsistencies, took Bavinck as a foundation and went further and more thoroughly. Bavinck's Stone Lectures will give you a good grounding in the aspects of philosophical realms of modernism, but for solid presuppositionalism as a response, you will want to look to Van Til.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 26, 2014)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Van Til,....... took Bavinck as a foundation and went further and more thoroughly.


Thanks this is helpful. Of course Oliphint took Van Til as a foundation and went further and more thoroughly.


----------



## Nomos (Dec 26, 2014)

Stephen,



> Of course Oliphint took Van Til as a foundation and went further and more thoroughly.



Can you share some ways that you believe Oliphint went further and more thoroughly than VT? 

Cheers!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 26, 2014)

You will note above I used the tongue in cheek symbol. I am note sure if Oliphint actually went "further and more thoroughly" than Van Til. He did interact with more recent philosophical writers (eg, Plantinga) and also applied Van Til's insights to more recent issues (eg Islam). His books "Covenantal Apologetics", "Reasons for Faith", among others are excellent apologetic and philosophical works.


----------

